# naznačovat pochyby



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, je to spravné?

Občas nasnačuje pochyby o ději a o postavách, na které nedá pak žadné odpovědě

Děkuju


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj, je to spravné (adjektivum je možné, ale adverbium _správně_ je lepší)?
> 
> Občas naznačuje pochyby (Předpokládám, že v nadpisu je překlep. A velmi nebezpečný překlep, slovo _pohyby_ má jiný význam.) o ději a (o) postavách, na které nedá pak pak nedává/nedá žádné odpovědi.
> 
> Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

"Pochybnosti" jsou běžnější než "pochyby". 

Odpovědi na pochyby/pochybnosti - nevím... Nezní to úplně dobře.

Občas naznačuje pochybnosti o ději a postavách, ale pak už je dále nerozvádí/ale dále se jimi nezabývá.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Jano a Werrr (pohyb byl rozhodně překlep)


----------

